# Hogs



## AirForceJack (Oct 3, 2011)

Anyone think hogs gonna be moving the next couple of nights? Gotta place up in Cleveland im going to to try, got any suggestions or tips would be great, using a 270 and a 45 carbine, and spot light. Also got the buffalo briefs for them next cold nights lol. Thanks in advance...:brew:


----------



## AirForceJack (Oct 3, 2011)

Well guess the nights were too cold for them, but put up the trap and baited them just in case..


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

They were all over my place in the hill country last night.


----------



## AirForceJack (Oct 3, 2011)

yeah thats awesome if your taking them, we had about 4-5 acres that was rooted up just by itself, not to mention the after we got into the brush to see what they had done, crazy but but didnt see 1 but lookes like a buffalo stampede came thru. im sure they will be back


----------



## Aggie_bowtech (Feb 25, 2014)

The hogs are always moving if there is food around


----------



## AirForceJack (Oct 3, 2011)

Aggie_bowtech said:


> The hogs are always moving if there is food around


Actually had a big one in the trap this weekend and the trap worked like a charm until the hog decided to push thru the fence, pretty crazy seein how strong them dang things are, makes ya think 2wice about lettin one run up on ya!


----------

